# Problem z eth1

## sick6oy

Witam.

Podczas ladowania systemu pojawia mi sie cos takiego :

* Starting eth1

* Bringing up eth1

* dhcp

* network interface eth1 does not exist

* Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth1 could not start

Ma ktos jakis pomysl jak rozwiazac ten problem ?

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

Sprawdź na początek czy moduły odpowiedzialne za eth1 (o ile masz drugą kartę sieciową) istnieją. A jak nie istnieją to wywal net.eth1 ze startu systemu.

----------

## sick6oy

A jakie to moduly i jak je sprawdzic ?

----------

## mistix

To może na początek pokaż wynik lspci bo ciężko stwierdzić co to za karta.

----------

## sick6oy

Oto co pokazalo lspci :

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 760/M760 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

00:0b.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760/761 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter

Jakies pomysly  :Neutral:  ?

----------

## Zwierzak

Numerowanie eth zaczyna się od 0, a nie od 1

----------

## sick6oy

Tak, zaczyna sie od zera ale u mnie nr 0 podczas instalacji mialo wi-fi a zwykla sieciowka posiadala wlasnie nr 1. Internet podczas instalacji dzialal bez problemu.

----------

## Bialy

 *sick6oy wrote:*   

> Tak, zaczyna sie od zera ale u mnie nr 0 podczas instalacji mialo wi-fi a zwykla sieciowka posiadala wlasnie nr 1. Internet podczas instalacji dzialal bez problemu.

 

wifi mialo eth0 czy wifi0?

Pokaz iwconfig i ifconfig

----------

## sick6oy

Wifi mialo eth0 w net-setupie eht1 miala zwykla sieciowka. Nie mam niczego takiego jak iwconfig chyba ze gdzies jest ukryte a ja nie znam sciezki. 

Oto zawartosc ifconfiga :

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

----------

## Bialy

iwconfig to polecenie.

----------

## sick6oy

No tak tez myslalem ale nie dziala, jakby go nie bylo.

----------

## Bialy

Sprobuj zmienic nazwe z eth1 na eth0 w /etc/init.d

----------

## sick6oy

Oto zawartosc katalogu /etc/init.d

bootmisc

checkfs

checkroot

clock

consolefont

crypto-loop

depscan.sh

functions.sh

gpm

halt.sh

hdparm

hostname

initd.txt

keymaps

local

localmount

modules

net.eth0

net.eth1

net.lo

netmount

nscd

numlock

reboot.sh

rmnologin

rsyncd

runscript.sh

shutdown.sh

sshd

syslog-ng

urandom

vixie-cron

----------

## SlashBeast

Udev może zmieniać sieciówkę z eth0 na eth1, jak pozbyłem się pseudo sieci realteka to forcedeth zawsze występował jako eth1, dopiero jak w /etc/udev zmieniłem by nie zmieniało nazwy to przeszło. ifconfig -a wyświetli wszystkie sieci jakie masz.

----------

## sick6oy

Witaj SlashBeast  :Smile: 

Oto zawartosc ifconfiga z parametrem a :

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

----------

## SlashBeast

Wkompiluj w kernel SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support i SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support.

----------

## sick6oy

Ok. Dzieki to bylo to, brakowalo SiSa w jadrze  :Smile: 

----------

